# 95 altima gxe with broken tachometer



## suggy (Jan 20, 2005)

I was thinking about buying a used 95 altima gxe. The tachometer does not work at all. The current owner says he is a mechanic and he has not bothered to fix the tachometer because he feels it is not necessary and really is not crucial in this type of car. Assuming the engine is in good condition, is this true?
Is it true that on this car the tachometer really serves no purpose? Or is it just something so minor that I shouldn't be concerned? Any answers are greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Inspect the fuse no. 25 under the dash if that is good and the signal is reaching the tach then the tach may be bad, but he was for the most part in that the tach is not critical so if that is the only thing wrong with it I don't think I would let that preclude the purchase.You might consider having it inspected by the Nissan dealer, if it is reasonable, for anymore hidden issues.

Troy


----------



## suggy (Jan 20, 2005)

*Timing Chain/Belt on 95 gxe*

Thanks KA24Tech, one final question on that same 95 Altima. The current owner also said it comes with a timing chain not a timing belt and that the chain never needs to be replaced. Is this true? I imagine that even if the chain never needs replacement, there must be some maintence required. He also said the "alternator belt" needs to be replaced, is that a signal the actual alternator needs maintenence? What should I be specifically looking for when I check under the hood?
/thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Besides what I said in the PM reply just look at the condition of the fluids and the general condition under the hood for leaks. I thought about another thing and that is make sure the odometer comes on when the ignition is turned on and before you start it, make sure the check engine light comes on when the ignition is turned on as well.

Troy


----------

